# Pearce Pastures kidding thread: 3 BUCKLINGS



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 12, 2013)

As we get ready to bunker down for some crazy weather this evening, I thought I'd go ahead and put some new pics up.  Babies should be here sometime after Tuesday.

First meet the daddies....

Apollo, making his LOVE face.




Zeus, my sweetheart.  Can't wait to see if he throws his red coloring.




And Perseus, pretty and absolutely full of trouble all the time.  




Now the mommies, who are all mad at me for giving them a pre-shaving bath.  




Rosie, bred to Zeus.   "Woman, get that camera out of my grill!  Bad enough you just doused me with hose water, now you are gonna flash bright lights at me?!"




Bluebell, bred to Perseus.  She would not look at me 




And WIDELOAD Lily, bred to Apollo.  Wanna guess how many babies are in there?








JUST because...my Charlie


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 12, 2013)

Lily looks ready to pop them babies out.
Love Charlies smiling pics..


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 12, 2013)

we're excited! BTW I told John that maybe he can come milk your goats??? as our friend who has a show goats gave it up pretty quickly so we never made it to her house as he REALLY wants to milk a goat.


----------



## madcow (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see them babies!  Charlie looks like a real sweetheart!  Love the face Apollo was giving in the picture.  Your ladies and their irritation came through in the pictures at having to have a bath.


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2013)

Lily looks like she is auditioning for the next "As seen on TV" Tummy stuffers toy. Judging by her tweet tweet and her  size, If she gets any larger and tries to lay down she is going to just let loose, no contractions/pushing needed.

Can we say Quads? or more? lol.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, she looks way way way ready.  I sure hope that she has a bunch in there.

I got a fun call today from a pretty large and popular arboretum today about purchasing two doelings if we have them available.  They know quite a bit about goat care and they would be in goat HEAVEN at this place.  I sure hope we get girls because I would just love to know that they would be going to live at a place like this.  The president is already calling them "staff members"  .Think pink


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 13, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> we're excited! BTW I told John that maybe he can come milk your goats??? as our friend who has a show goats gave it up pretty quickly so we never made it to her house as he REALLY wants to milk a goat.


Definitely!  It is kind of tricky but our kids do it a little.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 13, 2013)

Shaved down and happy!  They were much more cooperative after getting all of that hot fur off.


----------



## Missy (Jun 14, 2013)

Beautiful, happy, HUGE goats ...... Now kid already!

Thinking PINK for you!


----------



## FairWillow (Jun 14, 2013)

Love the photos. Can't wait to see the baby pics!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2013)

Good luck and hope you get what you want!

When is Charlie due?
He looks a lot like his big brother Reggie.  Reggie just got fixed and shaved and is feeling a bit sad.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 15, 2013)

Charlie is enormous.  You'd think he was expecting.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 17, 2013)

They look great.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, Lily is in the kidding pen.  She was doing a lot of up and down today, grunting, and her ligs were softening.  Seems they are completely now so I went to work getting everything rounded up and cleaned for babies.  After I got everything set up, I noted how Bluebell's udder seems to be filling so maybe tomorrow will be an exciting day here.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2013)

Charlie has grown so much!!!!  Nice looking poochie 

Poor Lily...her photos made me think of me 2 weeks overdue and huge with my son...so uncomfortable...hope she gives you beautiful baby girls


----------



## Missy (Jun 18, 2013)

Darn, I have to go to work soon. I guess I will have to wait until after 3pm to find out!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 18, 2013)

Hmmm...I let Lily go play for awhile.  I keep feeling her tail and I think I can very barely make out her ligs still.  She is sooooo wide, it might be that they are just soft and really stretched.  She is still pawing the ground a bit, grunting, and what not but could just be uncomfortable too.  

And so the hair-pulling of waiting on kids begins


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the pawing means baby goaties for you SOON!!!!  Pulling the hair out isn't fun


----------



## mariyajohnson01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful, happy, HUGE goats ...... Now kid already!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got in from the barn.  Bluebell's ligs are almost completely gone, udder is tight, and she has lost her mind   She is making the weirdest chirping call and want me to pet her (she has been really cranky for the past few months and wouldn't let anyone near her until now).  Getting my camera ready.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 19, 2013)

Shouldn't be long now.

Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2013)

She is killing me.  I keep thinking, "I better quick go do..." and have been running around trying to get stuff done while checking on her every so often.  She is taking her sweet time.  I have managed to go grocery shopping with three kids in an hour (no babies), do the dishes (no babies), wash and cut veggies and put together a roast for dinner (no babies), and go show my parents the drill for feeding their goats (yup, nada).  I have the baby monitor on and she is making all kinds of strange sounds but I am avoiding running out there.  Gonna have myself some "grapejuice" and chill for a bit.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't be long now!!!


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 19, 2013)

i'm a complete newby to goats (had them for 10 days).  I found this thread & i'm waiting anxiously to hear about & see new kids.  this is exciting.  

sure hope everything goes perfectly & they're the girls you want.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pearce hasn't posted for awhile now...hope she's out there admiring all the new baby girl goaties


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2013)

Just....got ...... in.    So tired.

Two boys, flippin awesome coloring but definitely have boy berries ( I checked three times just in case).  Mom is doing great, kids are settling down.  I promise pics in the morning.  She took a really long time to start pushing and was pretty scared, freaked out if I even looked like I might leave.  I think she was doing some repositioning and the one boy is about twice the size of the other.  I'll weigh them tomorrow---I mean in a few hours   .


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats on the new babies!!! I cant wait to see pics. Sorry they are both boys but I bet they are beautiful.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 20, 2013)

hope you got some rest!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope all are well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats!!!!  Can't wait for pics!  Sorry about them both being boys...bet they are cute!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2013)

Little stinker!!!!!  Last night, Bluebell was up an walking around, looked to be passing placenta, getting a hearty drink of water.  I go out this morning to milk and guess what?  There was a fluffy little ball in the corner!  A girl?  NOPE!  THREE bucklings!    

So introducing....

Pearce Pastures' Kickstart (he is the largest by far)







Pearce Pastures' Geronimo (he is very dainty and don't tell DH, but I wanna keep him....probably won't happen but I just love him).







Pearce Pastures' Cliffhanger (medium weight and I don't know that he was let nurse last night--Bell didn't seem too interested in him but she did at least clean him off).


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful.

Too bad all boys.  You need to have a few words with your buck.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 20, 2013)

very cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Beautiful.
> 
> Too bad all boys.  You need to have a few words with your buck.


No joke!  I am heading out to do water changing and think I might have a talk with him.  I did find out that daddy must be heterozygous blue-eyed because all of the babies are brown eyed so he must have a Bb set going on.


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 20, 2013)

Very BEAUTIFUL boys!!! I love all their markings and color.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry they were all boys....but very cute ones with nice markings


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2013)

DH says that I might be able to go doe shopping sometime since I didn't get my girl.


----------



## Ruus (Jun 21, 2013)

Ooh, shopping is fun!  I always cause confusion around the house by declaring "I need to do some gene shopping!" "I need new genes!" Mom just looks at me funny and asks what's wrong with the jeans I have, lol.


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2013)

More More MORE!! 

Such beautiful babies, sorry about the danglies!


----------

